# moving young family to KL



## Hehanee (May 11, 2012)

My husband has an opportunity to study in KL for 9 MONTHS. we have a 4 year old and we are due with our second in December. Do you think it is better to have our second child in the Us? How is healthcare? How do we pay for health services? Is it safe? Are there kindergarten facilities for my 4 year old to meet friends? Where is the best place to live in the city with children?
I appreciate any help and advice. Thanks!


----------



## 3RunrRound (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm in Penang, so I can't specifically help you with KL. My friend just had a baby here in Penang at one of the private hospitals. She said the hospital was comparable to what you would find in the U.S. She even said that she preferred her doctor here better to her U.S. one. Apparently many people come to Malaysia for medical treatment because it's more affordable here, and the standards are on par with First World countries. It was on our company's insurance, so I don't know how payment would work for you.


----------



## veriya (May 24, 2012)

check out Nexus International School


----------



## The Hat (Jun 28, 2012)

Nexus is quite expensive and unless you work for the Taylor's group you will find the cost prohibitive . . . especially if your husband is the breadwinner and will 'only' be studying here. 
There are many Montessori schools (our youngest one is attending a Montessori here in KL), so schooling is the least of your concerns.

Hospital care is of a very high standard, in private hospitals - which are not expensive by international standards . . . though a better idea may be to have the baby where you reside now as you probably have some kind of health coverage. 

Our youngest was born in Singapore, Gleneagles Hospital, and cost us all up about 20k Sing$ . . . she arrived a tad too early as we had planned to have her in Malaysia at similar to better hospital and it would have cost us a quarter of that.


----------

